# prism lures



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

I glued gift wrap underneath. Then painted, they look better than the pics show.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Orange and gold looks like a killer.nice work


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, looks really nice. I like the org/gold and org/gold/wht. Very nice


----------



## DanCampbell (Mar 4, 2011)

The green looks great!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent. Love the gold one.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That orange and gold looks a lot like the salmo sting. Great work and nice patterns


----------

